# Kydex holster



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

On a Glock list I belong to is a guy who makes kydex holsters. I have had mine for quite some time now and like the others on the Glock list are completely satisfied. It's comfortable and rides right where it should. The site is as follows.

rmholsters.com


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The kydex holster should last about two life times. They are rugged. I like a IWB and the one I had was to ridged and was always pinching me or something. I gave it away. If you wear one on the outside of your belt they should work just fine. They are hard on the finish of your gun though.


----------

